# Hello from Cornwall UK



## Minorgarden (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you for accepting me on this forum.
I am a Dutchman living in Cornwall UK with my UK wife.
I am looking forward to reading the posts and the very impressive amount of information on this site.
I have 14 colonies in British Standard hives, all have been fed and are ready for winter.
This year was my third season in beekeeping.
I also grow Cycads from seeds and Ground orchids like Pleiones which i sell with other plants and flowers from my small nursery/greenhouse and website.
Honey sales are also going well (It is a nice combination).

I have visited the USA several times and am very interested in American history and literature and especial in your way of keeping bees!

All the best

jan
(Minorgarden)


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Pleased to make your acquaintance and welcome to Beesource! What breed of bees do you keep?


----------



## Minorgarden (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello,

Thank you for your welcome,I have Buckfast bees and i am very happy with them


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome. I would love to have Buckfast again. The ones I had when the bees decided to requeen did not make nice queens which in turn made nasty girls. Enjoy!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Minorgarden (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks.

Yes it is a problem overhere with so many different genes flying around it is almost impossible to breed pure queens.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jan! I suppose I am a Dutchman , but my family came to America in 1632. The first recorded Van Cleef in America is also a Jan.
Gary Van Cleef


----------



## Minorgarden (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello Gary,

Thanks for welcome, i knew i would be in good company here!

jan


----------

